# Survey - Innovative Hamster Cage Design



## jjssj (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi, I'm a student at Loughborough University Studying Final Year Product Design, I require Market Research.

Please fill out this Survey 
https://j4y.typeform.com/to/QMQqKP

Thank you
The product may come out onto a crowdfunding platform like kickstarter .


----------

